# Eddy Merckx Elite info



## Ratser (Jan 20, 2012)

Hello,

I bought this bike a few weeks ago and I can't really find any info on it.
It's early 00s but what year is it exactly? Was it a high or low level frame?
It's a 58cc, equipped with campagnolo chorus 9 speed and it came with mavic ksyrium sl scc rims.
I paid a few hundred euros for it so I also wanted to know if I overpaid.


----------



## latman (Apr 24, 2004)

I think those wheels came out in 03 ? so after then if they are the original wheels, do I see Look keo pedals? and ithat price sounds cheap to me.


----------



## Ratser (Jan 20, 2012)

latman said:


> I think those wheels came out in 03 ? so after then if they are the original wheels, do I see Look keo pedals? and ithat price sounds cheap to me.


I did some research here and there and I think the frame is '02 (the same paintjob as the farm frites - domo team sl bikes)
The wheels have black hubs which means they are '06 or '07
And yes, those are look keo sprint pedals


----------

